# First post on this sub



## Sirguy (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll be 64 in april, I have been riding for 2 years, I'm loving it. My arms are weak as H--l, but this mountain bike is lighter than the old road racing bikes i rode in the 70's. These bikes are a hoot! I've got this one down to 23 lbs, I think I'm done with the weight weenie stuff for now. BTW my bike is a 2014 Trek superfly 9.6


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Welcome...looks like you have a nice place to ride.


----------



## Sirguy (Aug 10, 2014)

My back yard


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Nice pic, but I can see that thin fishing line from your seatpost to the tree branch that is likely above your head... 

LOL.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

If you can continue to shoulder press your bike regularly, you could develop more upper body strength. Just remember to switch sides or you'll end up with crab arms

Welcome to the forum


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

I do like the superfly. Almost bought 1 a couple years ago. Ended up with a F29 AL1 lefty instead. Beautiful stream behind you. I wouldn't know weather to ride or fish! LOL
Bill


----------



## Sirguy (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the greetings! Its great to see that theres people even older than me that are still passionate about riding! The creek behind me is the boundary of my property its a long skinny 2 acres in which i built a trail. About a 5th of a mile, couple of fun bumps, sharp turns and a short steep climb. It gets boring fast but at least I don't have to deal with cars when I want some quick exorcize. Plenty of great trails within a couple mile car drives even better in the 30 or 40 mile radius. I live about 15 miles south of Philadelphia PA. Phillys got the Wissahicken trails that are absolutely beautiful and offer trails for any skill level of rider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome Sirguy! 

You need to grimace a little on that single arm bike press. It does scream "crazy light bike" though!

Chop some wood with that monster right arm. 


ps- I need someone like you to lift my bike up on the Yak rack!


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Great to have you Sirguy! I grew up in the Philly area(Ambler) and cut my riding teeth on Wissahickon back in the 80s. Back then you could ride any trail and rarely saw another bike. My family is still in the area so when I go back to visit we(3 of my older brothers also ride) ride Nox, Wis and White Clay. All great trail systems.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I lived in Philly in the mid '90s and the Wissahickon trails are where I started mountain biking, I could ride to them from my apartment. I don't know how they are now, but at that time, I usually was bleeding by the time I finished, those rocks were tough. That was on a rigid Univega that I shipped and rode all over Tokyo when I moved there in '96. Man, I love mountain biking but it was a great experience heading out on my bike to explore the city. I'd often set a goal for a place to visit but often got distracted and ended up exploring somewhere else.

Would love to see some pics of your trail. I've thought about making a little "test track" trail on my property, my wife has asked if I could make her a walking trail so…

chaz


----------



## Sirguy (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for the responses and what not, nice to hear what other riders are up to! Heres my latest brain storm. I mounted a square tube on my deck support so i can use my rack to clean and adjust my drive train. Also serves as a place to put it when its not on my car. Sometimes i spend more time working on the bike or trail than actually riding it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

